# 567 acres floyd county



## dieseldan (Sep 30, 2014)

Have the opportunity to lease 567 acres in armuchee ga, off haywood valley rd. 85% hardwoods, select cut a year ago. Natural browse is coming up nice in cuts, long shooting lanes in cuts. Rest of property makes up, big mature pine, and thickets. Has small pond, and old log cabin on property. All logging decks have been cleaned off nicely, more places than you can count for food plots! A nice piece of private property, not a timber company tract. Looking for 2-3 ethical hunters, that doesn't mind letting young deer walk. Total members 7 max. Around $630, call 404-429-4020 Brandon campbell


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds like a deal.


----------



## buckarcher (Sep 30, 2014)

When u got to have the money


----------



## dieseldan (Sep 30, 2014)

Trying to be wrapped  up no later than 2 weeks!


----------



## AGGL (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm interested and sent you a text. Get back with me asap. Thanks


----------



## ranchf250 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Needing members*

You still need members??  Thanks


----------



## bmckune (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm interested, are you still looking for members?


----------



## Hrogers (Oct 7, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## blackfin77 (Oct 12, 2014)

can you send me info via PM?  any pictures you have.


----------



## gamike (Oct 21, 2014)

hello there my name is michael williams and i am interested if u still have any spots available if so call me at 706-766-3893


----------



## xichi440 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am interested in the chance to join you on this lease.  I would like to look at the land.  Please send me a PM so we could set up something.


----------



## GAAREDSTATE (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you still have any openings? I am interested. Is there a place to pull in a camper?


----------



## rlo1480 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am very interested in joining. Please msg me or email me thank you.


----------



## Spearo13 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am interested, please send me more information. Thanks.


----------



## badboyboatman (Dec 22, 2014)

I am very interested please send me info.


----------



## wilson1409 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Floyd County*

Are you still seeking members?


----------



## shootpse (Jan 16, 2015)

will you lease for just spring turkey hunting this year for 2 people?


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 6, 2015)

*place to hunt*

My son & I need a place to hunt. my name is Jim Whitehead my phone is 404-431-5261 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net

     Thank you


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Feb 6, 2015)

This property is no longer for lease


----------

